# Help require for CRITICAL SKILLS VISA documentation



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi All,

I am from Hyderabad. I need CRITICAL SKILLS VISA for RSA documentation help.

I would like to obtain CRITICAL SKILLS VISA for RSA.

What is the Visa cost and how do I pay that amount (like bank details, Amount, etc..), 
Is it mandatory for return filght ticket from RSA to India.

so that it is easy for me to complete the visa formalities smoothly.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sharma


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

sharma4bw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Hyderabad. I need CRITICAL SKILLS VISA for RSA documentation help.
> 
> ...


Hello
I am also planning to apply for Critical Skills Visa, from Hyd.
Visa cost per person is 1520 ZAR. befoe that you ned to get your education asessment to be done by SAQA, which will cost you around 700 ZAR + 130 ZAR for postal services.
return ticket etc i am yet to find out
regards
HD


----------



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,
Thanks for response.
Please let me know, is it pay by DD or else cash.
If we do not have any return ticket then any other alternative way.

Regards,
Sharma4bw


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

sharma4bw said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for response.
> Please let me know, is it pay by DD or else cash.
> If we do not have any return ticket then any other alternative way.
> ...


I am sure DD would do, coz I don't believe we can pay by cash


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't forget to sign up with a professional body...


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

Guys,
Did you start the process?
If not, can we do it together? Look forward to your reply


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi, I have started with the process, sent my application for educational qualification evaluation to SAQA..


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Ok. Just FYI. Returned Ticket is NOT at all necessary. I came here without a return ticket and there was absolutely no problem. But I came here with an offer - which I just told verbally to the immigration officer at the Airport and she never asked me for the return ticket. 

But If you DO NOT have an offer and would be coming here to Search for the job (which is again a big challenge) carrying a return ticket would make sense.

Regards,
Amin Sayed


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Ameen,
Did you apply directly to the company or through consultant? How are you managing with accommodation and commut to work place?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ameenmca said:


> Ok. Just FYI. Returned Ticket is NOT at all necessary. I came here without a return ticket and there was absolutely no problem. But I came here with an offer - which I just told verbally to the immigration officer at the Airport and she never asked me for the return ticket.
> 
> But If you DO NOT have an offer and would be coming here to Search for the job (which is again a big challenge) carrying a return ticket would make sense.
> 
> ...


If you don't have the Critical Skills Visa yet, you'd better have a return ticket. forget about Home Affairs - the airlines are not allowed to let you on board and they will be fined if they do.


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> If you don't have the Critical Skills Visa yet, you'd better have a return ticket. forget about Home Affairs - the airlines are not allowed to let you on board and they will be fined if they do.


How long can we search job with critical skills visa?I heard from someone that I will get 12 months maximum. Is it correct?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Telix said:


> How long can we search job with critical skills visa?I heard from someone that I will get 12 months maximum. Is it correct?


Yes.


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Wrong post.


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

goodmrng1947 said:


> Hi Ameen,
> Did you apply directly to the company or through consultant? How are you managing with accommodation and commut to work place?


Hi goodmrng1947.

I was hired by a company after I got my Quota Work Permit.

Commute is through a private bus service from my place. My office is located near WITS where lots of private bus service operates.

Regards


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

ameenmca said:


> Wrong post.


its not 12 months?


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hello LegalMan.

I was given Quota Work Permit with a validity of just 3 months (there was nothing mentioned in the visa whether it was valid for a year). I thought it was correct and came with a Job Offer in SA. 

Also at the airport the lady was unable to understand my work permit itself  and she stamped my Valid upto: 14 June 2014 (3 months from the date I entered). Still I never knew this and I thought I will be reporting to HOME AFFAIRS within a week as I had my offer letter.

I reported my Employment Confirmation after 2 weeks and till now I am living here with that Acknowledgement Slip. (Status 104 since June 9, 2014)

My question is: Can the above error (validity for just 3 months) be corrected any how? Since I need to visit my country for a week for some really urgent and personal reason. 

Your inputs are much appreciated at these difficult times.

Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ameenmca said:


> Hello LegalMan.
> 
> I was given Quota Work Permit with a validity of just 3 months (there was nothing mentioned in the visa whether it was valid for a year). I thought it was correct and came with a Job Offer in SA.
> 
> ...


Hi Ameen

No, if your visa says X amount of time then you can only stay here for X amount of time. You could extend it possibly or apply for a new visa.


----------



## pawankumar_kssv (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Sharma/goodmorning1947/Telix,

Did you guys get your critical skills visa?

Anyone in this forum, can tell me how are the job opportunities for .NET technologies in South Africa, just to give brief info about me, I am a software engineer based in Hyd, having 10 yrs of exp. in .NET technologies.

Looking forward to apply for SA critical skills visa.

Thanks,
Pawan


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

pawankumar_kssv said:


> Hi Sharma/goodmorning1947/Telix,
> 
> Did you guys get your critical skills visa?
> 
> ...


Hi Pawan,
I am still waiting for my IITPSA registration, how far have you reached?


----------



## pawankumar_kssv (Dec 26, 2014)

goodmrng1947 said:


> Hi Pawan,
> I am still waiting for my IITPSA registration, how far have you reached?


I am yet to start, firstly will go with SAQA in new year. You are already a step ahead, probably I can take your help, as required. 

Thanks,
Pawan


----------

